# Costs of diagnostic tests



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

I have not been officially diagnosed by a GI to have IBS, but I know I have chronic digestive problems, especially gas and spasms in the digestive tract. I am to the point now where I really want to see a GI, but my health insurance won't cover much until 2003. To all of you who have gone through all of the diagnostic tests for IBS, how much do they cost including the typical doctor's fee? If it is going to be less than $2000, I am willing to go ahead and get the tests done and hopefully get on the correct meds as soon as possible. Otherwise, I'll have to suffer at least 5 more months.Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jess105 (Aug 6, 2002)

The initial consultation with my GI doctor was $199, the colonoscopy was $900 and the anesthesia was $150, then my follow up appointment was $50. I had a variety of blood and stool tests done, but I don't have a bill from those, but having worked in a lab before I would guess they added up to approx $300. Luckily, I had great insurance at the time that covered everything. Now, my husband quit his job and we pay for insurance directly from the insurance company and it costs a lot and covers a little. Good luck!!


----------



## stacyeden (Oct 30, 2002)

Depending on the test done. They can range from the least little bit, to a colonoscopy I had done this past October that was $4000. If I can help more, feel free to let me know.


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I just got my ERCP bill(thank goodness for insurance) It was amost $5,000 dollars, that of course included the doctor fees.


----------

